# Rem 700 300 win mag



## wirehair (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey folks. I bought a Remington 700 DBM 300 Win Mag for Christmas. New scope is on its way from Midway. Got my reloading stuff and now I'm looking for a good load. Lots of opinions out there. I have 100 Rem brass and 100 Nosler 150 grain accubonds. Would like to use IMR4350,H4350,IMR4064,Reloader15 or Varget. Those are the powders I already have.Well, and some 3031, but it burns fairly fast for a big mag cartridge.
Anybody got a real sweet load I should try?


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I just loaded up a few rounds using IMR 4350 and 150 gr. Speer BT. I loaded 20 with 71gr and 20 with 73gr. Ill let you know how they do, I'm planning on going to the range this week. Ive heard RL19 is good for the 150gr and RL 22 is preferred for 180gr.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

Imr 4350 and RL 22 will two best powders for ya. I like to use the 180 grains bullets any brand will work just depends on which one you like the most.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

ditto on what has been said. i have had better luck with RL22 than IMR4350. Much lower standard deviation in velocities.

Also, it took me a few years to learn that the 150 grainers are just too destructive (even accubonds and partitions)

180 or 200 is the way to go!

I have litteraly thousands of 308 cal bullets that you are more than welcome to try.

My pet load for my 300wm is 76gr RL22 with 180gr Accubond, ave velocity is 3110fps (26" barrel)
I also have a load for 125gr Ballistic tips at over 3500fps, I call it the vaporizor!!!!!!

I also own a Wilson collet body die if you run into any head swelling.
Let me know if I can help at all!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Chet with 76gr I would assume it is a compressed load right? Ive thought about going to the 180's but already had a couple hundred 150's so I figured I would give them a go. When you mentioned the thousands of .308 bullets you have you didn't mention how much you want per hundred and what weight brand and style they are because I may be interested depending on all you have.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

not compressed, might be if I seated deeper.....

I'm not selling any bullets, but if someone needed to try a few before buying a whole box I might hook ya up.


----------



## wirehair (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks guys!! I loaded ten rounds with72 grains of the 4350 and winchester magnum primers. I seated the bullets to 3.400 COL. My test bullets are coming out of the action at 3.572 so I should be .172 off the lands.My new scope should be here from Midway tomorrow and I can start testing loads. Been looking at some 168 grain bullets. Guess I need to order them and some RL22.Would like a fairly good load worked up before I take the rifle in for pillar bedding. Just to see if the bedding helps a lot or just a little
We have a range set up at work so I can test fire out to 800 yards. I'm sure the heavier bullets will be better when I start shooting past 500.

Thanks again.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

some advise I would start with the suggested col of 3.340 and find a load with this col before you start messing around with the col. you can change powder and cases, along with bullets to find a an accurate load. remember to change only one thing at a time. on a side note i have found that the suggested col works very well in a factory rifle.

question i have is this stock a factory one (tupper ware) type if it is. Do not waste your time bedding it. go out and buy a replacement stock, H&S is a very good one to have.

I do not know where you live but walmart has some RL-22 in riverdale buy a pound first.


----------



## CHEESE (Jan 29, 2009)

I have read that 2 of the best powders are RL-22 and H-1000 for the 300WM,they say the RL-22 does not like the temp. change from hot to cold. I am trying some 210 berger VLD with h-1000. in the process of getting the load set for my gun, hopfully this week.


----------



## wirehair (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey sagebrush, it does have the tupperware stock. I'm looking at a boyds thumbhole stock, but I will have to notch it out for the mag release.Wish there were more stocks available for the DM model.The suggested COL for 300 win mag and 150 gr bullets is 3.340. I'm past that already, but I plan to stay right there unless I see(or feel) pressure problems.Thats why I started fairly low on the load.I've found that most of my rifles shoot better past the suggested COL.Except the TC Contender. It tends to shoot better a tiny bit shorter than the COL in the books.
I still want to bed the cheap factory stock and then have Black Ice coatings do a winter camo on it. It will be my winter cow and coyote stock. Hate to beat up a nice stock packing it on the snowmobile. 
For now, breaking in the barrel right and getting a fairly good load that doesn't hurt my shoulder are top priorities.

Thanks for the advice. I have lots of shooting to do.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I shoot a Thompson Encore and seat the 150gr for a COL of 3.330.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

hey wirehair I have a typo on my post should read 3.340 not 3.400, are you sure that you have to keep the DM I have a BDL and could have made it with a hinge floor plate, there is a conversion but it is expensive $100+
the H&S line of stocks are very good.


----------



## wirehair (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey sagebrush. I bought the DM model so I could carry an extra mag and not have to take my mittens off to reload. Last year when I shot my cow Elk it was -16. My fingers were so cold I wasn't even sure I could pull the trigger. The H&S stocks are great stocks. I just like the looks of the Boyds thumbhole stock. And hey, if I can't hit anything, I just as well look good doing it. 8)


----------

